# What army's can use Dragons?



## daygobah (Oct 24, 2008)

I am a newbee i seen Darkelves and Highelves some unit models are riding dragons...

What about the other dragons that you can buy from the GW online store?

What army can use them? 

Please do not ask for information contained in Games Workshop publications. That gets us in legal trouble! -TSoH


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Chaos can.
Empire can, but only with the Karl Franz special character
Wood Elves have the sisters that can ride a forest dragon, I'm not sure if non-specials can though.
Vampire Counts can use a zombie dragon.
O&G can ride wyvrens, general not quite as strong as dragons and lacking in breath weapons.
And then HE and DE like you said.

I think that's all....


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Othiem said:


> Chaos can.
> Empire can, but only with the Karl Franz special character
> Wood Elves have the sisters that can ride a forest dragon, I'm not sure if non-specials can though.
> Vampire Counts can use a zombie dragon.
> ...


As far as I know, you haven't missed anyone out.

However, unless things have changed, doesn't Karl Franz ride a gryphon?

As an added note, Daygobah, I'd -like- to give you some stats, but I'm not sure that GW approves of it. It also depends which army you get the dragon from - High Elves have 3 different types of dragon just to themselves, each with seperate stat-lines. Whatever you pick though, you can be sure it's nasty.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

rVctn_Khaiyn said:


> However, unless things have changed, doesn't Karl Franz ride a gryphon?


There's no official model for him, but he is the only one in the book that can take the Imperial Dragon as an upgrade. I think most people just don't take it because of the effort involved. As a player who is not a big fan of SCs in normal games, I really wish they'd let generals take the damn dragon too, it's an annoying limitation.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Othiem said:


> There's no official model for him, but he is the only one in the book that can take the Imperial Dragon as an upgrade. I think most people just don't take it because of the effort involved. As a player who is not a big fan of SCs in normal games, I really wish they'd let generals take the damn dragon too, it's an annoying limitation.


Ahh ok, there was a model for him, I'd seen it in our store as well as in an old White Dwarf, but I hadn't seen the new Empire codex, so thanks for clearing that up. While I agree with your view on Special Characters (I'm not fond of them either), I'd think it strange for Empire armies to have dragons on demand. For some reason I don't see the two 'clicking' well.

Keeping on topic for the OP's sake, I'd say that you'd be best with Dark/High Elves, or if Chaos can take dragons other than Galrauch (haven't seen the new codex yet, he might not even be in there now) they might be worth looking into, they've got some great new models.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I believe a Wood Elf Lord can take a Forest Dragon too, as I don't remember it being limited purely to SCs for WE. I will check later...


----------



## Aryx (Nov 6, 2008)

When did Franz stop riding Deathclaw? I alway thought he was on his Griffon, when did he start being able to take a Dragon?:shok:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

He hasnt stopped riding it. Iirc you buy him alone and then picks an mount option from the ones given at his profile, which has a dragon, Deathclaw and (most likely) a normal barded horse to choose from :wink:

GW seem to finally having stopped making SCs with retarded mounts as "mandatory uppgrades". Zacharias the Everliving was the prime example, why the hell would you want a zombie dragon on a necrarch-vampire(this char is gone now, dont ask)? Ofc you didnt. Now you instead have mount options for Mannfred(3 diffrent) to pick from, and non are mandatory leaving you with some options to customize your characters...

Sure there are still exeptions when a certain character must mount a certain mount, like Archaon that always will ride the "Steed of the Apocalypse", but more and more these "forced mounts" are dissapearing which imho is a good thing


----------

